

The US Government has a patent on medical marijuana - md224
http://www.google.com/patents/US6630507

======
ra88it
This is apparently so well known that when I search for "us government holds
patent", to see what other patents are held by the government, every single
result is for this.

I'm confused by this. Does the government hold lots of other patents?

~~~
radiobat
They have a few more...

[https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=4a...](https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=4af62370dbb72ff3&q=inassignee:%22The+United+States+Of+America%22&tbm=pts)

